# Anybody know what font Apple uses in their ads?



## freaky (Sep 21, 2004)

Does anybody know the name of the font (the one that's usually large type) that's in most of their ads on their website?


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 21, 2004)

Their old apple font was Garamond Condensed, but still searching for the new iPod font


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2004)

Myriad bold.


----------



## fryke (Sep 22, 2004)

Probably Myriad Pro.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 22, 2004)

Fryke, I have the Myriad Pro font set.  It's definitely Myriad Bold.


----------



## MacGizmo (Oct 12, 2004)

Actually, it's a modified Myriad Bold, not the generic Myriad Bold, or Myriad Pro set. But, they're close enough to fool just about anyone.


----------



## ThickAir (Oct 12, 2004)

They actually use a customized font called Apple Garamond. You can find it on underground servers and such although you can achieve a similar look by modifying Adobe Garamond. Apple's font looks slightly narrower width wise but very similar. Lowering the horizontal scale and tweaking the serifs will work. Most large corporations have customized fonts which they distribute to their staff and vendors and not to the public.


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 12, 2004)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> Their old apple font was Garamond Condensed, but still searching for the new iPod font



Isn't it Chicago?


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 16, 2004)

Apple Garamond was the serif typeface they used a lot in the mid nineties. Since then, they use Myriad. To my understanding, it's Myriad bold.

They haven't used Chicago since the early nineties, when it was the Apple system font.


----------

